
Ask HN: How do you deal with sites auto-playing ads/videos with sound? - hvass
I would deal argue that the most annoying thing about publishers online is this recent tendency of auto-playing videos--and now it seems to be always with sound! Is there a Chrome plugin that deals with this?(It&#x27;s not always ads so I am excluding AdBlock here.)<p>And I read recently Facebook will be &#x27;sound on&#x27; going forward for autoplay so I&#x27;d love to hear your suggestions.<p>Thanks!
======
mindcrime
I mostly deal with it by yelling, screaming, cursing, throwing things, and
threatening (in a non-specific and non-literal way) to "kill the motherfucker
that made this site".

And then I think about installing an ad-blocker for 2 or 3 minutes, but
usually by then I've calmed down and I just go on with whatever it was I was
doing to begin with. Lather, rinse, repeat.

------
troydavis
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disable-
html5-auto...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disable-
html5-autoplay/efdhoaajjjgckpbkoglidkeendpkolai?hl=en) solves the problem
thoroughly for Chrome.

~~~
mindcrime
Thanks for pointing that out. Installed, and looking forward to much less
annoying web experience.

------
owebmaster
I get pissed and close the tab. I always regret visit CNN.

